# I am looking for a jogging partner (discovery gardens)



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys !! Was wondering if there are people around discovery willing to go for jogging! Let me know


----------



## JDLee (Mar 23, 2014)

vivaciouswacky said:


> Hey guys !! Was wondering if there are people around discovery willing to go for jogging! Let me know


Yes I run in morning ...usulayy from street 2 to strret 13 (2 lane road ) on wkkedays and one round of discovery gardens on weekends ..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

JDLee said:


> Yes I run in morning ...usulayy from street 2 to strret 13 (2 lane road ) on wkkedays and one round of discovery gardens on weekends ..


Hopefully he's still around, still running and still look for someone to run with as his post is a couple of days short of being a year old .


----------



## katebialik (Mar 15, 2014)

I would love to join...but I guess I would first have to get there from Riyadh... lol... Bests of Luck....


----------



## JDLee (Mar 23, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Hopefully he's still around, still running and still look for someone to run with as his post is a couple of days short of being a year old .


Yes nice observation !!.


----------



## vbksuresh (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm too looking for a partner for jogging. I stay in discovery gardens. preferably evening run around discovery gardens.


----------

